# Pink products



## pinkzebra

I LOVE finding new pink archery products! When my fiance wanted me to take up archery I said I wouldn't do it unless he made it girly, I had never touched a bow in my life so I wasn't really interested and thought this would be an impossible challenge for him. Not so! My LX is black and pink (I think it is officially cranberry) swirled, I have pink and black John's Custom strings, a pink and black torqueless grip and hot pink bowjacks limbsavers. I have pink Victory arrows but just got new Easton full metal jackets for a better arrow for going to Africa, but comprimised by having pink and white zebra fletchings put on! My quiver is purple because we couldn't find a pink one...
If anyone knows of any sweet pink accessories that I can check out let me know, it's almost addictive now and it's fun to come up with new things since people think I can't possibly find any more pink!


----------



## MN_Chick

Lol, welcome to archery- however you got here. Personally, I don't shoot anything pink, but I'm glad you're having fun with it.


----------



## MoNofletch

I know where to get some of these!!!!!


----------



## pinkarrow

*Pink forever*

Finally, the guys can not stop teasing me about all of my pink. alpine bino has Pink binos (they are doing it for breast cancer), Neet has pink armguards and tabs and quivers. Angel quivers (I have a black one with pink trim) are very good and come in a variety of sizes. I've decided to get my SKB case painted and one of the guys at the shop suggested that I try Rhinoliner that they put into pickup truck beds. Surelok now has pink nobs and decals for their sights. Just a few things that are out there. Also, Timberline boots have hiking boots that are pink. It is amazing what you can find on the web. HERE'S TO THE PINK SISTERHOOD. Maybe we can get together at the Outdoor nationals.


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Here is my STS stopper my boyfriend made for me! I love it!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=868154



I have this quiver in mossy oak...I only wish I had bought it in pink camo!


----------



## Rowdy Runt

OMG! 
I think that you are my long lost sister...lol!
I am totally in love with zebra add it with pink and you can't lose!
As far as pink goes I just got pink loop string, I haven't got it put on yet, but will this week, I also got a pink and black hand sling. ( I added diamond sequences just to play with the boys that I shoot with). I also found some zebra hankyz and I put them on the wall behind where by bow hangs in our hunntin room. I also enjoy the challange of finding girly things for my bow!


----------



## Rowdy Runt

MoNofletch said:


> I know where to get some of these!!!!!


 Where did you get those????


----------



## pinkarrow

*Girly girly*

It is so much fun especially when I went to Namibia last year for the World Field Outdoor. All of the women came up to me and just raved about my pink Spector, pink quiver and everything else. They say that it is so hard for them to get girly things. I tell them to just surf the web. It is amazing what you can find. I just ordered my pink digital camera, I have pink luggage and I am getting my SKB case painted pink. The guys at the shop keep hoping that I will grow out of it but at 59 I keep telling them that it is just going to get worse. PINK FOREVER.


----------



## Rowdy Runt

Ya the internet is great.. just watch how you word certain things. I was all excited to find a pink quiver, until the unexpected popped up. Just a warning~lol
Just be prepared to hit the back button.


----------



## M.Fawn

I totally agree on have pink accessories! unfortunately, I live in a small town and not only can I not find another girl to shoot with, there is no big bow shops around here and anything pink I have to order!  
Welcome to archery!


----------



## mmorganski

*Awesome*

I am always on the lookout for pink stuff. My boyfriend thinks I am nuts, but what the heck. LOL. 

Molly


----------



## pinkarrow

*Sisterhood of the Pink*

I just got an idea. Would anybody be interested in starting an informal group for those of us who LOVE PINK. How about the PINK ARROW SOCIETY or maybe SISTERHOOD OF THE PINK WAY. Just an idea. Think the guys will go crazy.


----------



## misspink

I think that it is so cool that we can get pink stuff for our bows etc :smile:

I am actually picking up my PSE Chaos in pink camo tomorrow!! I bought a pink Easton hip quiver (all the way from the US because it is hard to find pink archery stuff in South Africa) and ordered a pink and black bling sling from huntress85 here on AT!

Pink rules!!


----------



## dvandever

Martin Archery is now offering to the public pink camo on their bows. They had made some pink camo bows for Ted Negnet's wife and had so many asking for it they have started offering it to everyone.


----------



## cebert07

my GF wanted the same me to "pink up" her bow. Might want to look into a Hi-tec stab making kit and put some vforce pink arrows in it or dip soe old arrows in pink and make it up. She has a short draw so after cutting her arrows I had enough left to make her a 10in hunting stab. with the vforce pink arrows. Adding a onestringer custom stab wrap to the black part with the pink arrow project logo and i think it should work out.

Total cost 
$18 for the stab kit
$3 for thw wrap 
then just the arrow scraps

Ill try and post some pinks when we get the wraps on it


----------



## NotACowgirl

I actually found this forum because I was searching for information on the Razor Edge that my boyfriend and I were looking at for me. It comes in digital pink camo. I went and checked the bow out at Bass Pro yesterday and really liked it. Now we have to see how long it will take for them to get pink in!
:shade:


----------



## warped Arrow

You can get pink strings from Scott's Strings and has a Shibuya RBT 1000 Hard Recurve Case (Rose Pink) on sale right now...only $219.99, origanal price:249.99!

They also have the following items:

MINI GENESIS BOW (PINK LEMONADE KIT) $209.99 

MINI GENESIS BOW (PINK LEMONADE) $159.99 

ORIGINAL GENESIS BOW (PINK LEMONADE KIT) $209.99 

ORIGINAL GENESIS BOW (PINK LEMONADE) $159.99 

VICTORY V-FORCE PINK V3 ARROWS W/BLAZER VANES $109.99 

VICTORY V-FORCE PINK V3 SHAFTS $99.99


----------



## cebert07

Might be a little over board but INNERLOC broadheads have a pink arrow project head. You can find it on there website. 

Innerloc.com


----------



## KimShaw1106

I am for all pink as well...My crossbow isnt right now we just did it in a lavender but it will be changing..in the past 4 days I have found out that 2 people I know had breast cancer and lost their lives and 2 more had it and were survivors...Also lost a nother friend to cancer...Breast cancer has come into my life in so many ways that i wish there was bolts for the crossbow in pink..so far a no go  but I love seeing all your pink bows or accesories...I love seeing all the female bows on the way they dress them up..I like the idea of a forum too for the PINK..


----------



## MoNofletch

Rowdy Runt said:


> Where did you get those????


(208) 762-3692 | [email protected].... Becky will "PINK" you up!!!!!

Mono


----------



## SavageHuntress

*Pink bow*

Have you seen Parker's Pink Sidekick? I must admit, I'm not that crazy about pink but I really do like the camo pattern on this bow. 

http://parkerbows.com/pb/2007/compounds.html?action=detail&detailsku=1062


----------



## kimmiedawn

What do you ladies think, how do you think the pink jax would look on this rattleskin bow? I am gettin pink and black strings and cables for it. And I have a pink/red/black wrist sling for it too..


----------



## kimmiedawn

We ordered our bowjax. mine i pink, his in red..:teeth: cant wait to get them..


----------



## OCD4BLACKTAILS

I just bought this shirt for my wife with matching hat...going to look good with a "D" cup. 

http://www.bowhunterssuperstore.com/realtree-allpurpose-pink-fitted-tshirt-p-12850.html

I also have another pink camo shirt I bought her...anybody want to see pics?


----------



## Mary-Kaitlyn

My fiance has talked me into shooting as well.. We have been looking for a bow so I can shoot with him but I haven't decided on what I want yet.. but it will definitely be pink! I also agree with you on the pink and zebra combo.. you can't go wrong with that!

Ooh I love that pink camo t-shirt... I'll have to get one of those for myself.


----------



## 206Moose

Here is a pink bow for sale http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=898891


----------



## hurleyk81

*looking for pink grip*

Does anyone know where I can get a pink grip for a Bowtech diamond razor edge-LH ?? Those Bowjacks are pretty cool


----------



## absolutecool

Check out my sig for a link to my thread, got some pretty cool pink bracelets on there!!


----------



## BowtechBlonde

*Thanks Shanna!*



absolutecool said:


> Check out my sig for a link to my thread, got some pretty cool pink bracelets on there!!


I just ordered a pink and black bracelet from Shanna, and it looks awesome. Can't wait to get it in the mail. Order up girls!! :female:


----------



## BowtechBlonde

*Crush Target - Pink!*

My husband just surprised me with this today! It's a Morrell target, "The Crush"...I think he got it from Bowhunterssuperstore. Yay for me! I think he just didn't want me messing with his target since I'm new at this. LOL

That's my daughter, Tayah, with the bag. She loves pink, too.

It will look better with some "holes" in it.


----------



## Mary-Kaitlyn

I love that target.. I saw one at the ASA shoot in Paris... I'll have to get me one whenever my fiance buys me a bow! lol


----------



## PAFD ARCHER

*grip*



hurleyk81 said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a pink grip for a Bowtech diamond razor edge-LH ?? Those Bowjacks are pretty cool


my fience has this grip on her lh 08 equalizer gitagrip.com and her double braid sling the pic doesnt do this grip justice. he makes grips for almost any bow.


----------



## Mandarue618

My boyfriend has talked me into shooting as well, and I'm looking for a bow, but haven't quite decided yet. It will be pink, no doubt about that.


----------



## 1DevineShooter

Pink has taken over my house! I have a pink Alpine Sienna. Pink and white strings. I have pink and white fletchings, pink and grey nike shox, pink shirts, and now a pink ProPod! Oh and a pink and charcoal grey (so it matches my shoes) bracelet on the way! 

PINK POWER BABY!


----------



## pinkarrow

*SKB Case*

One of the guys at the shop was kidding when he suggested that I get my bowcase painted to match my luggage which is Pink. Guess what. I am having my SKB 4-gun rifle case (which works great with two bows and all accessories and has wheels) coated with Rhinoliner in PINK. So there. They haven't learned that give me an idea and where there is a will there is a way.


----------



## tackle123

angel products or angel quivers do a search I will bet you might be able to get a real nice one in pink maybe even a pink belt to go with it.


----------



## edswench

*pink*

lol we are related.. I have a pink hip quiver and pink fletchings on my arrows with white and pink wraps my hubby didnt laugh when I said make it girly since I throw darts my tips and flights are pink.
I want to shoot and my favorite color is pink I wear pink sorry to say 70% of the time and love the thrill of finding something new. The hip quiver I think is a pearson and it is hot pink..

I would love to try compound but after shoulder surgery I am not strong enough in the shoulder. I read my hubby the posts and he laughed and he knows I am not the only one who does this. We can shoot with the guys without looking like one of them.


----------



## txstringbender

Hi ladies. This is the bow I just got finished painting and setting up for my wife. Just wanted to see what you ladies think.





I really hope she enjoys shooting as much as I do.


----------



## kimmiedawn

Well I was never the "Pink" type til my daughter was born.. Now I have more and more pink. I have 2 pink zebra stripe and 1 white zebra blazer on my arrows, the pink bowjaxs for my new bow and pink and black string and cables for it to.. But I cant shoot it right now due to mix up at the dippers, they put 50# sticker on 60# limbs so I can shoot it til I get new limbs in.. But thats kool, I do have my CAMO bow...


----------



## kimmiedawn

Ok ladies, her she is.. The Anderson bow companies Crow XL in rattleskin...with my pink bowjax and pink and black strings and cables..Tell me what u think.. I love the was it looks but I have yet to shoot it.. My shorter camo version is 1 heck of a shooter though.. I just hope the big sis is as well...


----------



## Martin Angel

PAFD ARCHER said:


> my fience has this grip on her lh 08 equalizer gitagrip.com and her double braid sling the pic doesnt do this grip justice. he makes grips for almost any bow.


Yup I got mine from Bob with git a grip also but mine is purple. You can pm him on here upserman , or go to the website http://www.gitagrip.com. He sometimes has other colors than on the website.


----------



## CricketKiller

I've finally found my home! haha. I love everyone's bows and accessories. I need to send this to the bf so he will see I'm not the only one who wants to deck her bow out in pink!


----------



## kimmiedawn

CricketKiller said:


> I've finally found my home! haha. I love everyone's bows and accessories. I need to send this to the bf so he will see I'm not the only one who wants to deck her bow out in pink!


LOL. The funny thing is I usualy dont like pink on my bow..But the hubby decided to get me pink and black strings for my last bow and I liked the hot pink look. Then I saw the pink bowjax (on here) and contacted bowjax for a set for the bow in the pics. I also have a red,black and pink wrist sling and bino sling too.. So not goin totaly pink with all pink bow but a little "girly" touch now and then dont hurt. Plus the hubbies bow is the same color as mine and he got the red bowjax for his...So we can tell em apart...


----------



## jconway-ky

pinkzebra said:


> I LOVE finding new pink archery products! When my fiance wanted me to take up archery I said I wouldn't do it unless he made it girly, I had never touched a bow in my life so I wasn't really interested and thought this would be an impossible challenge for him. Not so! My LX is black and pink (I think it is officially cranberry) swirled, I have pink and black John's Custom strings, a pink and black torqueless grip and hot pink bowjacks limbsavers. I have pink Victory arrows but just got new Easton full metal jackets for a better arrow for going to Africa, but comprimised by having pink and white zebra fletchings put on! My quiver is purple because we couldn't find a pink one...
> If anyone knows of any sweet pink accessories that I can check out let me know, it's almost addictive now and it's fun to come up with new things since people think I can't possibly find any more pink!




I have a pink true fire bulldog release I purchased it at hunters friend here in Kentucky they have a website you can get on and look at what they have but they dont have the pink release listed, but you can call there toll free number and they will ship it to you there website is www.huntersfriend.com


----------



## bow-arrow-chick

I have the pink Leopould Binos...they are sweet!!


----------



## blhenley

I think I found the forum to send my GF to for a support group.


----------



## camoprincess

*Pink pink pink*

Oh my GOSH Ladies!!! I love it!!! I am so in to pink stuff that my family thinks I am nuts. I have on order a 09 Diamond Razor Edge with digital pink camo limbs, I am placing an order for the pink victory arrows, and Mindy from Onestringer has designed some really cool wraps for me. (If you look in the classifieds I have my Diamond Edge for sale with some arrows and she designed those wraps also). There is a guy here in Michigan (about 10 min from my house) who dips things and he is going to dip my bow case to pink camo. I have also found a pink camo release (Tru-Fire Edge - comes in women's and youth sizes also). I will definitely be interested in some type of pink arrow society or something for us girls that dig pink. Thanks for the websites for the pink grips and also for the quiver, I will certainly be checking those out. Let me know about anything else you girls find in pink camo. My sister-in-law have told our husbands that we want to design pink camo hunting clothes line. Think it would go over?

PINK RULES!!!!!!


----------



## McStamper

Hello Camo Princess, You might want to take a look at this thread where some of the ladies voice their opinions on pink camo.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=958950


----------



## alpinehottie

That is toooo cute! I love it! Count me in to the pink club because I can't get enough!!



txstringbender said:


> Hi ladies. This is the bow I just got finished painting and setting up for my wife. Just wanted to see what you ladies think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope she enjoys shooting as much as I do.


----------



## kimmiedawn

Ok, you all have seen my Anderson decked out in pink. I also have the pink camo Parker Side-kick. That is gonna be my huntin bow.. :shade:


----------



## camoprincess

Do you like your Parker? My sister-in-law is looking at getting one.


----------



## kimmiedawn

Yes, I love the Parker. I wasnt sure about the grip til I shot it at the shop. (this was the 1st bow I have ever been able to go to shop, take off wall and shoot). It is smooth drawin, no hand shock and pretty fast too. I have it set at 41#, 27" draw, with 231 grain arrows shootin 245 fps.


----------



## ArchrywAttitude

this thread just made my whole day!!!! i think i was meant to find this! u all have some of the cutest things..see my boyfriend supports my pink problem and so any girls look at me like im dumb for it but whatever!! and i wont lie i dont like the pink like army print camo stuff but other then that i love love love pink..i have a pink pse chaos my boyfriend got it for m for this last valentines day. i have a pink quiver . pink and grey strings pink arrows!!! i thought it would be too much pink but i dont think thats possible.. and i shoot 3d tournys too and i wear pink to shoot hahaha!!


----------



## kimmiedawn

ArchrywAttitude said:


> this thread just made my whole day!!!! i think i was meant to find this! u all have some of the cutest things..see my boyfriend supports my pink problem and so any girls look at me like im dumb for it but whatever!! and i wont lie i dont like the pink like army print camo stuff but other then that i love love love pink..i have a pink pse chaos my boyfriend got it for m for this last valentines day. i have a pink quiver . pink and grey strings pink arrows!!! i thought it would be too much pink but i dont think thats possible.. and i shoot 3d tournys too and i wear pink to shoot hahaha!!


I have pink/black strings, pink and white vanes, pink finger sling...


----------



## camoprincess

*Pink Strings*

Hey all you ladies who love pink. Check out this thread in the Manufacturing section - jbkbowstring and the acs join forces. What Jeff is doing is absolutely awesome. I am placing my order.:smile:


----------



## ArchrywAttitude

kimmiedawn said:


> I have pink/black strings, pink and white vanes, pink finger sling...


cute!!!! like i wont hunt in pink but u have a pretty cute set up for 3 D


----------



## bowtechbuffy

I don't mind pink, but in moderation. After all, we've all worked hard to be taken seriously by the men we shoot against (and often beat!) so we don't want to undermine that by being too cutesy. Of course, it could also be a good thing by serving as a distraction to them so they can't shoot as well!! lol


----------



## kimmiedawn

bowtechbuffy said:


> I don't mind pink, but in moderation. After all, we've all worked hard to be taken seriously by the men we shoot against (and often beat!) so we don't want to undermine that by being too cutesy. *Of course, it could also be a good thing by serving as a distraction to them so they can't shoot as well!! lol*


That is why I love my "I shot like a girl" shirt. Talk about an attention getter. And the day that pic was takin I DID outshoot alot of the guys.


----------



## Nikki00

kimmiedawn said:


> That is why I love my "I shot like a girl" shirt. Talk about an attention getter. And the day that pic was takin I DID outshoot alot of the guys.


Maybe we can make shirts that say "I look like a girl, but I can out-shoot a man" 

my DXT with Pink cams, black riser, camo limbs and pink string


----------



## ReezenGirl

Nikki00 said:


> Maybe we can make shirts that say "I look like a girl, but I can out-shoot a man"
> 
> my DXT with Pink cams, black riser, camo limbs and pink string



Love your shirt idea! 

So glad I found this thread on everything pink!! My daughter and I both shoot and love anything pink added to our bows! She has the hot pink Hoyt Selena, but is growing out of it and is in the midst of finding a company to paint her new bow (which she has yet to order! lol). My Reezen is actually cherry (thought it would have more pink in it, but hard to tell from a magazine) so I've 'girlied' it up with some pink!

I even have a camo arrow for an antenna on my truck that has pink fletchings and have one of the pink breast cancer awareness arrows on my dash.


----------



## kaceylynn

I love the pink strings!!

I have an '08 Hoyt Kobalt -- camo

but I do have some pretty fletchings on my arrows

where did you get your "shoot like a girl shirt"?


----------



## deadeyedaphne

just bought six pink muzzy broad heads and waiting on my pink and purple bowstring from proline strings


----------



## HuntressInPink

I am in on the pink club!!! =)


----------



## kimmiedawn

I love the look of that bow.. and your shirt Idea is awsome too..




Nikki00 said:


> Maybe we can make shirts that say "I look like a girl, but I can out-shoot a man"
> 
> my DXT with Pink cams, black riser, camo limbs and pink string


I got that shirt while at ASA in IL.. But check out www.shootlikeagirl.com Karen has a great thing goin for the ladies.. with the test flights so women who have never or wouldnt normaly get a chance to shoot a bow to try it can shoot a "ladies" bow and see if they like it or not.. 



kaceylynn said:


> I love the pink strings!!
> 
> I have an '08 Hoyt Kobalt -- camo
> 
> but I do have some pretty fletchings on my arrows
> 
> where did you get your "shoot like a girl shirt"?


----------



## ArchrywAttitude

deadeyedaphne said:


> just bought six pink muzzy broad heads and waiting on my pink and purple bowstring from proline strings


like the actual broad head is pink?


----------



## Nikki00

ArchrywAttitude said:


> like the actual broad head is pink?




http://www.womenhunters.com/store/muzzy-pink.html


----------



## camoprincess

*Pink*

Love the shirt idea. My new bow came in today - can't wait until tomorrow so I can go get it. The pro shop closes before I get home from work

I got the Diamond Razor Edge with digital pink camo limbs, now I can order my Victory pink arrows, have battledrumwraps doing up a design for me and will be ordering my new pink and blue (for breast and prostate cancer) from jbk bowstrings. Might have to look into those pink broadheads, interesting.

My release is even pink camo. - Trufire Edge


----------



## alpinehottie

Nikki00 said:


> Maybe we can make shirts that say "I look like a girl, but I can out-shoot a man"
> 
> my DXT with Pink cams, black riser, camo limbs and pink string


Those are the hottest cams ever! I wanted to get pink cams for my edge but my husband surprised me with the pink alpine so i'm not sure if i can find a pink to match.....but I absolutely LOVE those cams girl!!


----------



## SLG2

*Pink Items*

On www.shootlikeagirl.com we have pink decals, pink camo bow cases, pink arrows and pink t-shirts.


----------



## camoprincess

*Pink*

Well fellow members of the Pink Club - I got my new bow today - it is absolutely AWESOME! I was about to strangle the guy at the pro shop and my husband because they were taking too long to get it set up, but it shoots super nice - :59:


----------



## Miss Pink

I have a pink 07 selena that i never use anymore. I am seriously thinking of sending my black out blue prestige to get painted a raspberry pink color. I also have a pink and black neet quiver with black arrows fletched pink and black. I spray painted my black case, it's now all paint chipped but it's been well loved. If anyone I know comes across any pink accessories they let me know. Even when the owner of the shop that i buy all my equipment at brought me home a pink alpine cable slide in '08. I then had another guy give me one that he won and didn't want. My Mom even give me pink crocks to shoot in.


I have shot beside someone who was distracted by my pink bow to the point that at half way he asked the judge to move to a different butt. I found it funny, but it was not my problem.


----------



## kimmiedawn

We are shooting on of our local 3D ranges tomorrow. And I was told by the range president that there is a lady on the range that wants to "pink out" her bow. So I am gonna let her see the pink acce. I have on my Anderson Crow XL then she is gonna decide what she wants for her bow. I have the pink bowjax on my limbs, string, stabilizer, and STS. I have a pink chrome flame wrap on my stabilizer and one on my STS too. Along with pink and black string and cables.. I wish I could find a pink peep, I shoot the Super ball peep and I have a red one in now. Does anyone know where to find one in Pink, if so please let me know. I also have a red D loop.


----------



## ArchrywAttitude

Nikki00 said:


> http://www.womenhunters.com/store/muzzy-pink.html


those r officially the COOLEST things i have eer seen!!!


----------



## Dewboy

*The Pink Nuclear Ice*

Here's a pick of a Custom Pink Nuclear Ice I set up for my friend's daughter.

The Black and Pink strings are by Mike's Archery and Custom Bowstings. $39.99 for a complete set of awesome strings. http://www.mikes-archery.com/id1.html


----------



## camoprincess

*Pink*

How did you get the pink around the sight?


----------



## canam

Nikki00 said:


> Maybe we can make shirts that say "I look like a girl, but I can out-shoot a man"
> 
> my DXT with Pink cams, black riser, camo limbs and pink string


We have a shirt like that! It says
"I Shoot Like a Girl" That says it all.  These can be found on shootlikeagirl.com


----------



## localilgurlie

anyone know where to get a pink release?


----------



## localilgurlie

i had no idea they made so much for archery in pink


----------



## camoprincess

*Pink*

You can get a pink camo release from Tru-Fire it is the Edge release. Have one on order and hopefully it will be here in a few days. Tried out the regular camo one at the pro shop and I really liked it.


----------



## camoprincess

*Pink Products*

Pink Ladies - 

I need help! Somewhere in my internet surfing I found the LED light hat clip that was in pink camo. I found it in just pink but would really like the pink camo one. If anyone has any clue as to where I could find it I would really appreciate it. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kimmiedawn

well I guess I am helpin a lady on our local range get "pinked out". She just got a pink PSE Chaos and wants to "pink it" so she looked at my Anderson at the range yest.


----------



## Eagle Custom

*Pink Archery*

Ladies if you are wanting pink things for your bow or whatever I do Water Transfer Printing (How bows are made camo from factory)and if you check out my web site I can do this for you I do not have any pink on the site but alot of the patterns I offer have some clear and with pink background it would be pink. Eaglecustomgraphics.com


----------



## sweetpeajessw

I'm a pink fan myself...............


----------



## kimmiedawn

sweetpeajessw said:


> I'm a pink fan myself...............



Very nice DCA setup there.. Nice bow all the way around but the DCA cought my attention right off.


----------



## kimmiedawn

Here is and updated pic of my Anderson Crow XL in rattle skin finish. 
I will post a pick of the pink camo Parker Side-Kick soon, hubby just put my new pink and purple/black flake string and cables on it for me yesturday.. :smile:


----------



## camoprincess

*Pink help*

Ladies, I am looking for a pink kisser button, any suggestions as to where I might be able to get one? Also looking for a pink camo hat clip light.

Thanks for the help!

CamoPrincess


----------



## Aftershock

Pink kisser buttons are on ebay, just type in "pink archery" and there ya go! Or better yet, check this link out..

http://cgi.ebay.com/Flex-Fletch-Pin...in_0?hash=item19b27fce70&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## deerbecky1978

those kisser buttons are great. I am ordering one right now! :teeth:


----------



## Aftershock

If that guy sells a 100 of them this month, I better be getting a free one in the mail from him!:shade:


----------



## deerbecky1978

*FYI*: I just ordered 4 pink kisser buttons from flexfletch.com (same place) and it was cheaper than ordering them from their ebay website. At the ebay site they are $2.99 each. If you call and order them directly, they are only $1.75 each. The bright pink one is called fluorescent red and they have a lighter one in pink pear. Check out the vanes if you want to see the two different colors. If I would have ordered them from the ebay site it would have been $11.96 *PLUS* shipping. Instead it was only $9.00 *with* shipping.


----------



## camoprincess

Dewboy said:


> Here's a pick of a Custom Pink Nuclear Ice I set up for my friend's daughter.
> 
> The Black and Pink strings are by Mike's Archery and Custom Bowstings. $39.99 for a complete set of awesome strings. http://www.mikes-archery.com/id1.html


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=893820&highlight=scope+ring+color&page=3

Okay all of you ladies who love PINK! I got a response from Dewboy - by the way the Nuclear Ice is gorgeous - about the pink around the sights, he led me to the link above. Dewboy asked this guy if he had pink and the guy told Dewboy that he would not do Pink as he would not sell enough of them to justify buying the pink vinyl.

I think us ladies in the pink club need to inform him that we have a different opinion on that:female:

Make sure to read Dewboy's post and my own on page 3 of that thread.

Later ladies.


----------



## queenie3232

*I Love Pink haha*

Here is all my pink..



















You can kind of see the arrows they are easton with pink and black zebra wraps and vanes..


----------



## camoprincess

Very nice!


----------



## deerbecky1978

That's awesome! What kind of bow is that and did it come that camo, or did you have it dipped somewhere? :star:


----------



## ~Tara~

Queenie: that pink camo looks amazing--♥


----------



## deerbecky1978

Where do you ladies get your pink cams? Directly from the company you get your bow at?????


----------



## aphashowgirl

Hey all, I just got into bowhunting last season and love it. Especially the PINK!!! I am curious if anyone knows where to find a pink hard side bow case?


----------



## ReezenGirl

*Daughter looking to have a bow painted pink*

Hi Ladies - Anyone know of someone local in the Mass area (or someone we can ship to) that dips/paints bows? My daughter is looking to purchase a new bow - possibly the Seven37, but wants it hot pink like the hoyt selena she presently owns.


----------



## ReezenGirl

aphashowgirl said:


> Hey all, I just got into bowhunting last season and love it. Especially the PINK!!! I am curious if anyone knows where to find a pink hard side bow case?


My daughter and I would both love that! If you hear of it, let us all know!


----------



## queenie3232

my bow is a mission x3 with 60 pound limbs..my boyfriend got it dipped for me last year by h20 imaging..they are a sponser of archerytalk...thanks for all the nice comments :star::star:


----------



## queenie3232

*one more pink accessory!*










here is my quiver..matches my arrows


----------



## camoprincess

*Pink pink and more pink*

Well girls - today I got my Tru-fire Edge Pink Camo release - LOVE IT.
Also, my sister deerbecky1978 and brother-in-law gave me some pink - yes pink kissers, I also just got a custom made wrist sling from Chameleon Slingz -light pink and light blue. Getting my arrows soon with wraps from Melissa at Battledrumwraps which were special designed. Soon as I have all of it together, I will post pics.


----------



## TheAncientOne

I told my wife that I bought her a new bow last month. When she asked the color I told her pink. (She hates pink!) She told me if that was the case, I was going to be her first trophy.

TAO


----------



## alpinehottie

camoprincess said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=893820&highlight=scope+ring+color&page=3
> 
> Okay all of you ladies who love PINK! I got a response from Dewboy - by the way the Nuclear Ice is gorgeous - about the pink around the sights, he led me to the link above. Dewboy asked this guy if he had pink and the guy told Dewboy that he would not do Pink as he would not sell enough of them to justify buying the pink vinyl.
> 
> I think us ladies in the pink club need to inform him that we have a different opinion on that:female:
> 
> Make sure to read Dewboy's post and my own on page 3 of that thread.
> 
> Later ladies.


Would you mind telling me where you got the pink ring for the sights? Thanks!


----------



## alpinehottie

sweetpeajessw said:


> I'm a pink fan myself...............


That is a beautiful bow! I was going to get a hoyt then saw the alpine so i bought it instead. Did the cams come pink or did you have them painted?


----------



## kimmiedawn

ArchrywAttitude said:


> cute!!!! like i wont hunt in pink but u have a pretty cute set up for 3 D


Yeah for 3D I dont mind the pink. But my huntin bow is not so bright. It is the Pink camo Parker Side-Kick, I did put pink and purple/black strings and cables on it. And it will have black bow jax instead of the pink in the pics. And my red peep sight is on my Anderson so my black one will be on this one. But I love the pale pink look to the camo, and she is a shooter too. 27" Draw length, 232 grain 3D arrows shootin 245 fps.. Not sure the weight of my huntin arrows yet (not got em built yet) but Deer beware.. I am gettin the itch to shoot somethin other then foam targets...:smile:


----------



## johnsond30

*Pink Items*

I'm new to archery, still trying to find the exact bow I want. Guess being picky, but anyway when I do get one it will be decked out in some pick=) I just started hunting and killed my first deer last your with my rifle, so I'm looking forward to getting into bow hunting soon!!!


----------



## deerbecky1978

I just ordered the pink sonic broadheads. They donate 1/2 the proceeds to breast cancer.


----------



## MoNofletch

Pink Bowjax from the Bowjax website! I got some for my wife and daughters


----------



## camoprincess

*Pink*

My husband and father-in-law own a custom saddle shop - tonight we were out there - me shooting - a customer came in the shop and he saw my bow and saw it all pinked out and he actually complemented it:smile: Said he thought it was really nice - I personally don't care what any one says, it is my bow and that is how I want it:smile:


----------



## bowmanhunter

got some good ideas for my daughter thanks


----------



## HuntressInPink

My sweet hubby ordered pink/silver strings for my new PSE Bowmadness. It looks great. He is creating my hunting arrows with hot pink wraps that say Pink Deception on them with white/pink feather fletchings. I will try to take a decent pic of them and post here when I can. All of the pink stuff on here looks and sounds awsome! :female:


----------



## kimmiedawn

HuntressInPink said:


> My sweet hubby ordered pink/silver strings for my new PSE Bowmadness. It looks great. He is creating my hunting arrows with hot pink wraps that say Pink Deception on them with white/pink feather fletchings. I will try to take a decent pic of them and post here when I can. All of the pink stuff on here looks and sounds awsome! :female:


Sweet, now we just need to see how that looks with blood on them arrows..:wink: countin down 20 more days til season opener.


----------



## GirlieBowhunter

Rowdy Runt said:


> Where did you get those????


Where did you find your pink and black hand sling?


----------



## HuntressInPink

kimmiedawn said:


> Sweet, now we just need to see how that looks with blood on them arrows..:wink: countin down 20 more days til season opener.


That's right! He always laughs when he tells people about my first deer which was last year running off with a pink fletching sticking out of his side. We are gettin ready!

Are you getting excited?


----------



## HuntressInPink

GirlieBowhunter said:


> Where did you find your pink and black hand sling?


My husband put a pink/black sling on mine and he got it from bocomo on archerytalk. He has an orange/black one on his and my son has a lime green/royal blue on his.


----------



## kimmiedawn

HuntressInPink said:


> That's right! He always laughs when he tells people about my first deer which was last year running off with a pink fletching sticking out of his side. We are gettin ready!
> 
> Are you getting excited?


I am so ready, I hope that doe that has my name on here is ready too.. LOL I just cant wait to get out and spend time in the blind with my lil huntin buddy. She now will say "whats a deer say? it says meep" and she says "what u do to a deer? u go pow".. So I think shes ready too...:wink:


----------



## HuntressInPink

HuntressInPink said:


> My sweet hubby ordered pink/silver strings for my new PSE Bowmadness. It looks great. He is creating my hunting arrows with hot pink wraps that say Pink Deception on them with white/pink feather fletchings. I will try to take a decent pic of them and post here when I can. All of the pink stuff on here looks and sounds awsome! :female:


Here they are!


----------



## Slippy Field

Sorry to intrude ladies, but I notice that most of you aren't shooting the pink Victory arrows, what gives? If you need some, let me know.


----------



## misspink

Slippy Field said:


> Sorry to intrude ladies, but I notice that most of you aren't shooting the pink Victory arrows, what gives? If you need some, let me know.


I got my pink Victory V3 500's about a month ago and absoluely love them!!! :smile: They go so well with my PSE Chaos! :wink:


----------



## ReezenGirl

HuntressInPink said:


> Here they are!


Those look awesome!! 


I just got hot pink strings for my Reezen. I'll get pictures as soon as I can, but am still holding out for a pink/black hand sling to come in the shop.

Love all these pink products! :biggrin1:


----------



## HuntressInPink

Slippy Field said:


> Sorry to intrude ladies, but I notice that most of you aren't shooting the pink Victory arrows, what gives? If you need some, let me know.


Very nice!


----------



## kimmiedawn

Slippy Field said:


> Sorry to intrude ladies, but I notice that most of you aren't shooting the pink Victory arrows, what gives? If you need some, let me know.


LOL the reason I dont shoot them is I cant afford them.. LOL We are havin $$$$ issues as it is and now have our 3D stuff (bows, sights, arrows, D's stabilizer) all up for sale.. Just keepin our huntin stuff and will ONLY shoot local 3D next yr..


----------



## deerslayer451

HuntressInPink said:


> Very nice!


my wife like them...whats a doz gonna cost me


----------



## HuntressInPink

deerslayer451 said:


> my wife like them...whats a doz gonna cost me


If she likes the ones my hubby put together for me, the wraps are available custom through battledrum (she can get her name on them:wink and you can put them on any shaft you chose. He fletched them himself. He thinks the victory arrows are about $120 p/dz. Contact slippy about the victory arrows.


----------



## MNArrowFlinger

Slippy Field said:


> Sorry to intrude ladies, but I notice that most of you aren't shooting the pink Victory arrows, what gives? If you need some, let me know.


I don't shoot the pink Victory arrows, but I have one in my quiver in honor of my mother-in-law's fight w/breast cancer.


----------



## PoppieWellie

pinkzebra said:


> I LOVE finding new pink archery products! When my fiance wanted me to take up archery I said I wouldn't do it unless he made it girly, I had never touched a bow in my life so I wasn't really interested and thought this would be an impossible challenge for him. Not so! My LX is black and pink (I think it is officially cranberry) swirled, I have pink and black John's Custom strings, a pink and black torqueless grip and hot pink bowjacks limbsavers. I have pink Victory arrows but just got new Easton full metal jackets for a better arrow for going to Africa, but comprimised by having pink and white zebra fletchings put on! My quiver is purple because we couldn't find a pink one...
> If anyone knows of any sweet pink accessories that I can check out let me know, it's almost addictive now and it's fun to come up with new things since people think I can't possibly find any more pink!


Well, personally I am not that color coordinated. But I made a big mistake buying my youngest daughter a Pink Lemonade Genesis. From that point on, all my three daughters wants nothing else but pink, white, or silver on their bows and arrows.

Here is the checklist:

- Pink/White side quiver, left hand and right hand
- Pink/White bow slings, with pink braces
- Silver stabilizer adoptor (sigh! can't find pink color one) 
- Pink Lemonade Genesis
- Pink Passion (with white or silver limbs ?), or Electric Pink Mustag
- silver rest
- silver stabilizer (expensive, compared to camo or black)
- silver sight
- pink shooting glove, for the youngest
- pink and white armguards
- silver releases
- pink and white boonie hats
- silver and/or white cam and wheel
- pink or white fletching and wrap
- silver 5/16" rest mounting screw and washer
- silver cable guide
- pink and white bow strings
- white string muffler
- silver cable guide
- white or pink striped waist belts
- woman's pink and white shooting vests
- silver bow cases
- white arrow tubes
- pink release D-loop
- pink FOBs ?

I have some ideas and sources to get some of them, any lady out there would like to compare notes, please feel free to share ideas.

Lisa


----------



## ReezenGirl

Here's my Reezen with the new pink strings and new arrows... pink wraps with 2 pink and 1 yellow fletchings.


----------



## pinkarrow

*Victory Arrows*

I will be shooting my pinks at the World Indoor Archery Championships in Buenos Aires, Argentina the end of October. Can't wait to see what the reaction to them down there will be.


----------



## BowTech One

I would like to thank all you from Victory and myself for shooting the pink arrows and supporting a great cause!!!

Jason Halvorson
Victory Archery
866-934-6565 EXT 117


----------



## ReezenGirl

BowTech One said:


> I would like to thank all you from Victory and myself for shooting the pink arrows and supporting a great cause!!!
> 
> Jason Halvorson
> Victory Archery
> 866-934-6565 EXT 117


I don't shoot them, but I do have one that stays on the dashboard of my truck! :teeth:


----------



## BowTech One

Also ladies I make pink carbon fiber grips for 
Bowtech
Elite
Martin
Rytera
New Breed Archery
Athens
PSE
Diamond


----------



## GirlieBowhunter

Slippy Field said:


> Sorry to intrude ladies, but I notice that most of you aren't shooting the pink Victory arrows, what gives? If you need some, let me know.


I would love to have the Pink Victory Arrows but they are out of my price range. Maybe one day!


----------



## okbow68

Who wants some pink cat whiskers?


----------



## woodsbaby

lol.... I have the pink parker sidekick and my family and friends say that I "pinked" the deer when I tell them of my two kills this year...
I personally have a love/hate relationship with non-BCawareness pink... 

I love the fact that I can feminize such a manly sport...

I hate that the company's will just slap pink on something and market it to women(I hate being figured out that easily) but not as much as when companys just downsize mens boots and call them for ladies.... hello! our feet arent' just smaller that a mans foot....


----------



## jschulz70

camoprincess said:


> Well girls - today I got my Tru-fire Edge Pink Camo release - LOVE IT.
> Also, my sister deerbecky1978 and brother-in-law gave me some pink - yes pink kissers, I also just got a custom made wrist sling from Chameleon Slingz -light pink and light blue. Getting my arrows soon with wraps from Melissa at Battledrumwraps which were special designed. Soon as I have all of it together, I will post pics.


I'm glad you liked your sling. Your husband has been a big help to me. It is very much appreciated. If I can do anything else for the 2 of you, just let me know. Here is a picture of my niece, Bre with her new Nuclear Ice. The picture is hard to see, but I made her sling Rose Pink/Black/silver/Charcoal Grey. It matches her bow limbs perfectly. Thank You, Joe


----------



## pinkarrow

*Pink rules*

I am so glad that the "PINK REVOLUTION" keeps going. Right now I am trying to get Sweet Seat to make one in pink. I am ordering the Pink Alpen binos for my birthday as a present to myself. (At least I get one thing I like).

PINK FOREVER!!!


----------



## jschulz70

jschulz70 said:


> I'm glad you liked your sling. Your husband has been a big help to me. It is very much appreciated. If I can do anything else for the 2 of you, just let me know. Here is a picture of my niece, Bre with her new Nuclear Ice. The picture is hard to see, but I made her sling Rose Pink/Black/silver/Charcoal Grey. It matches her bow limbs perfectly. Thank You, Joe


Picture didn't go through on the first try.


----------



## DocMort

So since we are on a pink thread anyone know where I can get a bow madness or reezen dipped in pink camo?


----------



## hogdgz

I have the pink Victory arrows and love them! A new pink item that I have seen is for Mathews shooters. They are making the rubber grometts in pink now. I'll be getting osme for my DXT and it's going to look so hot!!


----------



## trimantrekokc

DocMort said:


> So since we are on a pink thread anyone know where I can get a bow madness or reezen dipped in pink camo?


if your buying new you can talk to the custom shop at PSE


----------



## anathema2208

*I love pink*

I have a custom made pink and black sling for my bow, and my best guy friend is buying me hot pink and light pink strings! And my bow is pink camo... LOL


----------



## newshooter10

Attached is a picture of my pink PSE Chaos. I have to tell you, I think more guys check out the bow than women! Pretty funny. My boyfriend ordered me a custom Posten stabilizer to go with it. I got "The Crush" pink target about a month ago, and by the way, Easton makes a pink quiver. See website below. I've got that on my Christmas list!


http://shop.eaglearchery.com/browse.cfm/4,9881.html


----------



## MoNofletch

Bowjax will make you all the pink accs. you want...just call Becky @ Bowjax!


----------



## MyPassion

Im new here, Hi :wink:

I LOVE pink too! And when I got my bow I ended up going with a red mission menace because I couldnt find enough pink stuff to suit me  So I went red and black since red is my next fave. I have a feeling Ill be getting a passion before the end of next year though..

But I told DH he had to buy me that pink crush target because I wanted all girly stuff! Glad to know Im not the only pink freak around.

I just told DH I WANT those pink arrows!!


----------



## Brattitude

Hello ladies! This is my first post as a newbie to the forum and the pink thread seemed like the perfect place to start. I love that everyone is sharing their resources because I have found it almost impossible to find pink gear. So far I have a pink bling sling, a pink d-loop and Blazer pink zebra fletchings with a white zebra cock feather.

I found a local person that makes soft cases and had hot pink as an option, so that's next on my list.


----------



## newshooter10

Will you let me know who your contact is for the pink case? That's the only thing that I just can't find and of course - I HAVE TO HAVE!

Thanks!!


----------



## Brattitude

Here is the link, but I don't see pink as an option for the bow case. The lady at the archery shop said that I could custom order it, but I haven't tried yet.

http://www.shootingstararchery.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=22


----------



## tnmntjh

im new here and im really glad i found this site.i have never had a bow but my fiance hunts alot so i have been trying to find a good one thats pink. this site really helped me out.


----------



## tnmntjh

newshooter10 said:


> Attached is a picture of my pink PSE Chaos. I have to tell you, I think more guys check out the bow than women! Pretty funny. My boyfriend ordered me a custom Posten stabilizer to go with it. I got "The Crush" pink target about a month ago, and by the way, Easton makes a pink quiver. See website below. I've got that on my Christmas list!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where did you get the pink stabilizer? I have not been able to find one.


----------



## newshooter10

For the pink stabilizer:

http://www.jimposten.com/


----------



## BowTech One

Here is a sweet PINK item for you ladies! I makes this color for the Bowtech's, Diamonds, Athens, New Breed, PSE, Martin and Rytera bows!


----------



## ANGEL

Just thought id share. Had a request for this. Thought it turned out rather cute.


----------



## Killer n Pink

*pink and much more*

If you want a cool pink or any other color bow you should check on the 2010 Anderson bow company. I am waiting to receive mine it will have a pink, orange,white,a nd yellow tied died risor with white limbs and a opink and orange string. They will customize your bow how you want it and they are very light weight.They have really focused on all archers since you can get the whole line in short draw lengths, you should check them out.


----------



## nikkifay

*Link?*

Do you have the link for Andersen bow company?


----------



## Killer n Pink

http://www.andersonbow.com
Here you go you should check them out!:wink:


----------



## BowTech One

Here is something for you ladies that shoot Martin bows!!!


----------



## NY911

What about us tough firemen type who order pink grips!?


----------



## ctarcherygirl

*pink grip*

Just got my pink grip in the mail on Sat.! It looks awesome on my black Mathews Dren LD. The color is Rasberry Swirl and I got it from Torqueless grips. He makes grips for Mathews and Bowtech bows. Click on -get a grip- to see different color combos.

http://www.torqueless.com/


----------



## jna329

*A Huge Thanks*

Thank you to all of you that helped me pick a bow for my wife and to all of you that helped me pink it out. I am in no way done but at least we are shooting. I also want to thank AT for the site. This thread gave me lots of ideas.


----------



## BowTechMomma

I have found a pink release that I am currently begging my husband for! lol
It is a Tru-Fire Edge Buckle Foldback available in pink camo...It's anywhere from $60-$75 depending on the dealer or if you can find a deal but it looks really sweet!
I'm currently searching for pink archery products myself...my brother in law wrapped my arrows in hot pink which I LOVE!!!!
If you find any new pink products let me know!
~Danielle~


----------



## Outdoor Gal

*pink stabilizer wraps?*

Anyone know of a source for pink or purple stabilizer wraps? (for long target stabilizer) Could be either "fade" affect, or even better, pink/purple flames!  Have my silver target bow outfitted with custom pink, purple and silver strands in string/cable, pink/purple/silver braided bow sling, pink and purple arrow feathers etc. but would like to "pretty up" the stabilizer too!  Thanks!  Outdoor Gal


----------



## z28melissa

Outdoor Gal said:


> Anyone know of a source for pink or purple stabilizer wraps? (for long target stabilizer) Could be either "fade" affect, or even better, pink/purple flames!  Have my silver target bow outfitted with custom pink, purple and silver strands in string/cable, pink/purple/silver braided bow sling, pink and purple arrow feathers etc. but would like to "pretty up" the stabilizer too!  Thanks!  Outdoor Gal


I can make purple (more like fuschia) diamondplate stabilizer wraps....
http://www.battledrumwraps.com/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=90
And our plasma stab wraps come in pink and purple:
http://www.battledrumwraps.com/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=92

Or I can also make a custom designed stabilizer wrap for you if you have something else in mind :wink:


----------



## Outdoor Gal

Thanks so much! Found JUST what I was hoping for! 
Outdoor Gal


----------



## Eagle Custom

We offer 2 different pink camo patterns here at Eagle Custom Graphics check us out at Eaglecustomgraphics.com here is the new one that is not on the site yet also we can put pink under alot of our other patterns if camo is not your thing maybe pink with zebra stripes or pink snake skin 
















DocMort said:


> So since we are on a pink thread anyone know where I can get a bow madness or reezen dipped in pink camo?


----------



## lee martin

I can ceramic coat a riser PINK. I just did a tool set for my wife. Looks really cool.


----------



## NY911

BowTech One said:


> Also ladies I make pink carbon fiber grips for
> Bowtech
> Elite
> Martin
> Rytera
> New Breed Archery
> Athens
> PSE
> Diamond


Here are my pink carbon grips inserts for my hunting bow - a PSE X Force GX...I will be adding pink and blue strings to match - pink for my daughter, blue for my sone...can't get any better good luck charm than that!:wink:


----------



## Double S

Hi Ladies. Sorry for crashing your thread. But I saw this thread on Pink and just had to chime in. I had a issue with Cancer and both my parents have cancer. I've been shooting Victory Pink Arrow shafts for about a year now. I thought I'd share. I can rock the pink too!.:wink:


----------



## camoprincess

Danielle,

You will love that release! I have one and I will never switch back to anything else


----------



## mathews/fish

*in touch with the ladies...*

Here is one bow that I set up for a customer. She mentioned that she wanted "Pink".
What do you think?
It is a Hoyt Kobalt XT in black out, with Vaportrail string and cables, Ripcord with pink cord, D-loop, CR sling, and Pink Arrow Project Acu-Lok to lock up her bow so no one can draw it. Any questions...contact me via PM.


----------



## MartinGirl

My husband had my bow custom made by Martin. It is the Leopard SE with pink camo limbs and a black riser with wooden grip. Also, at the World in Georgia this past season, he bought me a soft case that is pink camo. Love it. Where did you all find the pink limbsavers? Have not seen them yet.


----------



## MartinGirl

Double S said:


> Hi Ladies. Sorry for crashing your thread. But I saw this thread on Pink and just had to chime in. I had a issue with Cancer and both my parents have cancer. I've been shooting Victory Pink Arrow shafts for about a year now. I thought I'd share. I can rock the pink too!.:wink:


Now that, is a REAL man! Sorry to hear about the cancer, hope all works out. Will say a prayer for your family.


----------



## Double S

MartinGirl said:


> Now that, is a REAL man! Sorry to hear about the cancer, hope all works out. Will say a prayer for your family.


Thank you. Blessing to you and your family . I call my Parents everyday from Washington state down to San Diego, Ca. Every day is a Special Day. Merry Christmas to All.


----------



## z28melissa

What do you gals think of this truck sticker?


----------



## anthony270

*Pink*

Here are some arrows i fletched for one of the team members on my sons archery team. also a picture of his bow. Its a pink Madness. One of our coaches is fighting breast cancer and some of the kids are getting pinked out to support her.


----------



## gobblemg

Here are pics of my wifes Athens 32


----------



## Horses&Hunting

Just wondering, do any of you gals that have the passion have any pictures of the purple and pink strings? Doesn't have to be the string that came on the bow, just any purple and pink strings. I wanna see what the 2 colors look like together. Only seen it once. Thanks.


----------



## gobblemg

Thats whats on the Athens, purple and pink.


----------



## B&B archers

I actually Love pink as well
I have Hot Pink and Yellow strings with Hot Pink Yellow and silver bowsling
Hot pink and Yellow Fletches on my arrows and Hot Pink Shoelaces in my archery shoes


----------



## the1916sideshow

I just saw on one of my magazines (bow and arrow I believe) they had a ton of pink accessories........sights, releases, pretty much everything. Pm me if there is something in particular and Ill look up the companies for ya:darkbeer:


----------



## Brattitude

I just got the pink hook-up for Christmas!


----------



## ctarcherygirl

Brattitude said:


> I just got the pink hook-up for Christmas!


Sweet set-up! Is that a Ben Farr sling? It looks just like mine! Enjoy your new bow. :darkbeer:


----------



## ctarcherygirl

ooops meant slingbraid sling


----------



## Brattitude

It's a Bling Sling


----------



## JMaier

Brattitude said:


> I just got the pink hook-up for Christmas!


Indeed you did... The funny thing is you almost busted Thom and I TWICE... You should enjoy shooting it tonight... It's SUPER quiet.


----------



## anathema2208

*My fave pink products....*

DocMort is the best boyfriend ever!!!! He made these for me!!! :santa:


----------



## andersonbow

*The Pink Zebra by Anderson Bow Company*

Here is a detail photo of our Pink Zebra riser. I'll get a photo of the entire bow and post it soon. You can customize anything in "Pink" or in whatever combination of colors and patterns with our "make it personal" options.


----------



## azhuntr58

This is my wife and her pink hoyt


----------



## Diamondgirl27

my pink bow. I also got new pink proline stings in pink.. Love them..:laugh2:


----------



## rooster4l

Ok I am geting my wife a Athens accomplice 32 bow for her B-day I want it in pink camo but they do not have it yet. Any ideas were to get it dipped and what color pink camos do they have. If not what are some ways to get it pinked out!!!!!!!! thanks


----------



## Eagle Custom

I offer dipping and have 2 pink camo patterns and can do other camo with pink base color. Dont have any pics of pink bows at this time but here are a couple pics of Rifles I have done for customers.


[/ATTACH]


----------



## Blacky

*pink Sight*

Check this out :

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1097405


----------



## Mary-Kaitlyn

I'm in love with that pink sight lol.. Anyone know when they will be available?


----------



## PoppieWellie

NY911 said:


> Here are my pink carbon grips inserts for my hunting bow - a PSE X Force GX...I will be adding pink and blue strings to match - pink for my daughter, blue for my sone...can't get any better good luck charm than that!:wink:


Those grips look absolutely beautiful! How do you order a set ? 

www.carboncreations.com only lists the bow grips as under development products on their website (that particular webpage was updated 2008!)

Lisa


----------



## NY911

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=934861&highlight=carbon+creations

This is a link to CC's thread about them..the OP is the owner. :thumbs_up


----------



## Artemis1979

*Thank Goodness!*

Hey girls!

I'm new to archery. My brother used to shoot when we were younger and I was into it but way too busy in highschool with all my activities. I then got lost in starting a career and having kids but now it's time for me and I'm so excited to become part of the growing group of ladies who aren't afraid to show the world what we can do! 

Thank Goodness there are more of you out here that love PINK! I told my boyfriend that if I was going to buy a bow, it was going to have to have at least some pink to which at first I think he rolled his eyes but he's actually pretty supportive of my pink obsession. We can be serious hunters and archers and still be sexy!

Look forward to posting the things I find as I come across them and getting some pointers from all of you since I'm new. 

I just bought my first bow, a 09 Martin Moab and can't wait until it arrives! I'll keep you posted on my progress. I'm only pulling 33-36lbs right now but am confident once I get my bow and can shoot more often I'll improve. Any suggestions are welcome and also wanted to say that I am an oncology RN and I know a lot of the pink products go to support the fight against breast cancer so thanks to any of you who purchase these products!


----------



## ArrowSong

*First Post...*

Hi there - this is my very first post ever, so I thought I'd post about the most important topic to begin with: PINK archery gear - w00t w00t! :rock: 

I bought my first bow last year at the Colby Archery Shoot for Breast Cancer, (a recurve - I'm perfecting traditional style first! Then onto a compound...) My bow is silver, but I was able to get 12 gloriously hot-pink arrows - and I mean, they are ENTIRELY bright Barbie pink - all except the cock-feather - which is white! I use them for indoor and 3D outdoor shoots - they're pretty easy to find in the bush outdoors!

As I begin adding more advanced pieces to my gear, I'm hoping to keep the pink theme going at least a little. I just got a clicker on Friday, and had to get new arrows, (or cut down my pink ones - heaven forbid!) Anyhoo - got some black shafts with hot-pink raps and feathers - they'll do - and I can still use my all-pink arrows with my traditional bow... 

(Now I just have to figure out how this dad-gum clicker thing works!!!) :confused2:


----------



## Double S

here's an update of my new bow Sling and Bino Sling from Poormansbowslings here on AT. To match my Pink Victory Arrows and white fletchings. the general does great Sling Work!.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

*My Target Rig..*

I am no girlie girl but check out my Precious...


----------



## Gates

*Thanks Pinkzebra*

For starting this thread. I saw it and it gave me the idea for my Fiances Xmas present. She loooooooovvvvvveeeeeedddddddd it.


----------



## Gates

*Here it is.*

Decked out


----------



## Double S

I just saw this in Bowhunt America magazine. a all Pink tree stand at treestandhunter.com

http://www.shadows-alley.com/treestandhunter/img/pink_cut_stand_web.jpg


----------



## cortiecole

misspink said:


> I think that it is so cool that we can get pink stuff for our bows etc :smile:
> 
> I am actually picking up my PSE Chaos in pink camo tomorrow!! I bought a pink Easton hip quiver (all the way from the US because it is hard to find pink archery stuff in South Africa) and ordered a pink and black bling sling from huntress85 here on AT!
> 
> Pink rules!!


-----I'm getting a pink PSE Chaos in a week or two!!!! Too excited!!!!! Let me know what you think about it!

- Cortney


----------



## BrandXshooter77

here is teh daughters mini genesis with purple and pink string with pink serving and the wifes rintec with pink/blue/silver string (clear center serving) and pinkish accessories. Oh and the wifes arrows which read "silly bows bows are for girls with pink fletching. I made the strings for them but they close the color combos.


----------



## Blondie0236

*Pink Pro Pod*

Does anyone know where I can buy a pink pro pod?
Thanks!


----------



## Reelrydor

*Pink!!!*

Ok, when I got my first compoundf in a long time in DEC. last yr. I got standard mossy oak, x-force, yadda, yadda, but I had a bling sling made for me in camo and pink on e-bay, (by an At member I see,) a hot pink d-loop, and my carbon express maxima hunters with hot pink quick-spins. Some of my guy freinds tease me, but I never lost any of those arrows? Now I was in the archery shop, to look at a vendetta xs. It wasn't too much different than my ss, but I started to play with a chaos, twin cam, it was cool, light. When he said it came in pink camo, I was sold. Didn't order one yet, but I am pretty sure I will---OMG, I want the pink quiver on this one! I know deer can't see orange, I assume that goes for pink too. But turkeys??? They won't know what hit them!:archer: I got a magazine in that shop, that has a pink camo hang on tree stand. treestandhunter.comI bet a guy won't steal it?:lol3:


----------



## Mathews_Lover

BowTechMomma said:


> I have found a pink release that I am currently begging my husband for! lol
> It is a Tru-Fire Edge Buckle Foldback available in pink camo...It's anywhere from $60-$75 depending on the dealer or if you can find a deal but it looks really sweet!
> I'm currently searching for pink archery products myself...my brother in law wrapped my arrows in hot pink which I LOVE!!!!
> If you find any new pink products let me know!
> ~Danielle~


I have that release and I LOVE IT.. The best one I have used!!


----------



## cgray78

Mathews_Lover said:


> I have that release and I LOVE IT.. The best one I have used!!


Do you have a pic of this release or a link to look at? Im interested in getting one to!


----------



## corps

*Pink Butterfly*

I think you ladies might like this bow:


http://www.archery-interchange.net/forum/border-archery/22349-my-new-pink-butterfly-limbs-d.html


----------



## WA.bowman

I have spent alot of time reserching,finding and becoming a dealer for pink items for archery.I just ordered a new bow for my wife and will post picks as soon as it is all set up.I will also give you the price of all the products on the bow.There is alot more pink out there than you think!


----------



## Reelrydor

One more, at sportsmansguide.com they have a walls vest, that is reversable, one side is pink camo! I want one.


----------



## Mathews_Lover

Heres a pic of my pink trufire release


----------



## deadcenterslady

*Dead Centers Pink Products*

Hi Everyone,
I am new here and would like to make some new friends. My boyfriend owns Dead Center Archery and has some pink stabilizer wraps, bowjaxs and hats for sale on his website, we have some pink camo dipped stabs coming in the near future and please check out the contest that he is running in the manufactures section maybe you can win a free stabilizer and t-shirt.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

here is a pic of my wife's pretige with the new colored acessories by mathews


----------



## lee martin

I own a coating business and can do pink risers, limbs, etc.
Search on A/T for my work if interested Thanks--Lee


----------



## jschulz70

Some of my Chameleon Slingz!


----------



## Knottygirl

no offense to anyone, but all this pink makes me wanna PUKE! ukey:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Knottygirl said:


> no offense to anyone, but all this pink makes me wanna PUKE! ukey:


LOL some use it to intimidate!!! Believe me they look alot. Which throws them off. :smile:


----------



## RugerRedhawk

My wife's setup: 




























Gotta do something about that quiver, looks out of place. Will probably just ditch it since she doesn't hunt.


----------



## Knottygirl

Admiral Vixen said:


> LOL some use it to intimidate!!! Believe me they look alot. Which throws them off. :smile:


haha, i like that!!
it always catches my attention!


----------



## pimpmybow

*pimpmybow.com*

I hope you have all seen our pink.

It's anodize on just about anything aluminum. Anodize is the strongest way to finish aluminum. +/- .0002in. It's also the thinest. We can pink out just about anything.

click link to see www.pimpmybow.com

Randy 763 742 7234


----------



## norco55

My 6 yr old just loves pink. thinking of getting her a PSE chaos in PINK!!! for maybe her 8th birthday. She plans on hunting with her mom and me. Please keep um coming.


----------



## toxic12

*My Pink PSE Firestorm X*

I have recently done a custom change to my PSE! Going with the pink and black theme makes it girly with a little bit of spice. I love it!


----------



## leahunts

I think that is a great idea


----------



## leahunts

*new at the sight*

Hi my name is vicki and I am new to here and would love to get to know the ladies here. I have been shooting for 4 years and LOVE IT.


----------



## MoNofletch

toxic12 said:


> I have recently done a custom change to my PSE! Going with the pink and black theme makes it girly with a little bit of spice. I love it!


 Seeing that bow on the course would make any man wince with fear! LOL! Looks GREAT!! :wink:


----------



## Artemis1979

toxic12 said:


> I have recently done a custom change to my PSE! Going with the pink and black theme makes it girly with a little bit of spice. I love it!


Where did you get those arrows, I love them!!!


----------



## deadcenterslady

Here are some new stabilizers available at deadcenterarchery.com. They are Pink Realtree Hardwoods and come in 6" and 8" sizes.


----------



## toxic12

I am lovin it! Pink is the only way to go, I told my husband the samething, if I am going to shoot I am going to make it girlie. We just had my riser powder coated black and my limbs water dipped in black carbon and pretty much ALL my accessories are hot pink!!! And the more pink I can find to add to it the bertter.


----------



## emt29817

My vendetta has a pink peep from vapor trail and I got a pink and brown braided sling. I also have my new arrow coming in with pink and white fusion vanes and pink wraps. Vapor trail also has other pink items.

http://www.vaportrailarchery.com/new2010.asp


----------



## Hillbilleyred

*Breast Cancer Awareness Pink Passion*

Here Are some photos Of my Girlfriends bow and accessories, I also have a sight from viper archery on the way that is the exact color of the riser.


----------



## kaceylynn

hillbilly --- what release is that?


----------



## stephanienc

Yes, Hillbilly what kind of release is that?? I LOVE it!!


----------



## trimantrekokc

Hillbilleyred said:


> Here Are some photos Of my Girlfriends bow and accessories, I also have a sight from viper archery on the way that is the exact color of the riser.


nice bow....hate to tell you though, the bowjax are supposed to go on inside of limb, not outside.....


----------



## smower34

i have to get pics of my bows up here... i def make my bows girly. it's a ncie change for the guys at the pro shop-they joke about it but they all seem to respect it. my PSE chaos is pink. i just got the hoyt vicxen, black with a bit of pink and customizing it - my sling it black with a bit of pink, pink arrows and i am getting a new stab, black with pink and a new site in pink. i love it! i am also looking at the mathews passion in teal and customizing that with accents of blue and teal. i will prob do a custom dip job on the riser too - i got some ideas... i love this! I am not alone!


----------



## Hillbilleyred

*Release*

It is a pink Tru Fire Hurricane it is the only one I was able to find. Good luck


----------



## Eagle Custom

Just thought I would share a pic of a bow I am working on for a customer it is dipped pink with predator brown deception what do you think. If you need any dipping done check us out at Eaglecustomgraphics.com.


----------



## ladycritr-gitr

Eagle Custom said:


> Just thought I would share a pic of a bow I am working on for a customer it is dipped pink with predator brown deception what do you think. If you need any dipping done check us out at Eaglecustomgraphics.com.
> 
> 
> View attachment 744633


i like it alot! it looks pretty cool. i will keep ya in mind incase i need any dipping done in the future!


----------



## pink_mohntr

MoNofletch said:


> Seeing that bow on the course would make any man wince with fear! LOL! Looks GREAT!! :wink:


it does turn heads thats forsure, thanks Im pretty proud of it!
by the way I changed my username from toxic 12 to pink_mohntr


----------



## Borja1300

Sorry ladies,

but I'm looking for a pink chestguard (RH-medium) for a friend of mine.

Do you now any brand that does that? or where I can buy one?

Thanks!!


----------



## Ishootlikeagirl

where can i find that pink bow case? love it... Im thinking my vicxen will fit in there.


----------



## CWAY

Where can I find a Pink Hip quiver for my wife. She has the one from Easton but does not like it. I have seen others in Pics but can't seem to find one for sale.


----------



## trimantrekokc

CWAY said:


> Where can I find a Pink Hip quiver for my wife. She has the one from Easton but does not like it. I have seen others in Pics but can't seem to find one for sale.


PSE has 2 models available in pink.... http://www.pse-archery.com/cat.php?k=134442&sk=134442

my wife has the X tech and is a pretty nice quiver for the money


----------



## RattleSnake1

Need a string suppressor, and want it in pink??? Check out Bow Rattler's 2010 lineup which includes a pink model and some other colors like blue, green, and red.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Thanks Babe for posting these pink things for me!!! lol That is really his bow btw!!! j/k:mg:


----------



## Sham

*For daddy's lil girl!*

Hi All!

Love the thread. I'm a firm believer that REAL MEN ROCK PINK!..and I promise it ain't cause I'm from California :wink:

So my 11y/o daughter has taken up an interest in Archery. Has totally brought us closer, especially at this stage in her life where she is really transforming into a little women...SCARY! Anyways, I have been on the hunt for Pink Archery Products. I tried to get her to take up a compound but she really likes the JOAD classes and the recurves they use.

So I was able to find this RH--62", 20# OMP Adventure Pink Take-Down Recurve for $120 (found it here: http://www.qualityarcherybows.com/product/1507-OMP-Adventure-Pink-Recurve-Bow)









And This Neet Pink Arm Guard for $12









And this awesome Bohning Pink Mini Target Quiver for $15









...BUT I still am looking for a Pink Finger Tab, a Pink Take-Down Bow case, a Pink Quiver Belt (although I may just hit Tillys and have her pick out a pink studded belt) and any info on other cool pink products that she would enjoy would be much appreciated!

Oh and by the way, anyone know if Victory makes a pink youth arrow?


----------



## deadcenterslady

I am looking for a hard bow case in pink or pink camo and a pink bowpod. Any idea where I can find these? Thanks...


----------



## PoppieWellie

deadcenterslady said:


> I am looking for a hard bow case in pink or pink camo and a pink bowpod. Any idea where I can find these? Thanks...


saw Lakewood Pink bow case at ATA, very solid and nice looking bow case.


----------



## PoppieWellie

*Forthcoming Birthday gift for our 12 years old*

This is the current hush-hush secret of our family: Our 12 years old's future birthday gift.

Bowtech Diamond Pink Camo Razor Edge
Custom Pink and Black Bowsling
Custom Pink multi-rod stabilizer
Front-mounted silver String Tamer
Cartel Midas Carbon Target Sight
Chek-It 4x Scope
Trophy Taker FC Full Containment Fall Away Rest
Kudlacek Delrin QD stabilizer disconnect
Bowjax Knuckle saver
Pink Victory Vforce V3-500 with Zebra Vanes and Wrap

Still to fit in:
Pink D-loop
Pink Bowjax Limb Jax
Pink and White cable and bowstring


----------



## Bowtech Gal

My new strings and sling. Turned out pretty awesome.


----------



## CWAY

Thought I would put this link here to the Bright pink wrist strap I have for sale in the Classifieds.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1057566935#post1057566935


----------



## redbaronx

Knottygirl said:


> no offense to anyone, but all this pink makes me wanna PUKE! ukey:


MY EYES! MY EYES!

more power to Breast Cancer Awareness (though most of this is just pink for pink's sake) and those hot pink arrows are probably very easy to find if they go off target, but WOW so not my thing... (I'm also more into traditional gear and I'm bidding on a couple vintage compounds with wooden risers...)

My first bow when I was twelve was white and maple, and luckily was as girly as the archery world got back in 1984... 

give me black, walnut, cherry, leather...


----------



## redbaronx

and I'm not trying to disrespect anyone who DOES like pink in it's many shapes and forms... if it is getting you excited about archery, then more power to the pink...


----------



## absolutecool

Anyone that wants pink pro pods I can pick them up at Augusta next weekend, I will just charge you what they charge me plus shipping. No biggy just let me know!!


----------



## pure havoc

Heres the wifes new pink / black rig , tried to have the cams done in pink but the guy was too worried about paint buildup and derailment so he passed on it , Maybe time for some polished cams I can do those myself


----------



## pimpmybow

we can make your parts look just like the riser of and electric pink passion. www.pimpmybow.com


----------



## B&B archers

Girls luv the pink just waiting for Martin to ship my pink camo leopard to match the pink and yellow bowsling and the pink and yellow vanes and the yellow hat and pink shoelaces. Have also got a pink quiver on the way and a pink camo shirt form martin...GO PINK


----------



## VirtualSprite

TruFire has pink releases now. My husband was going to order one for me. I can't wait! He's also stocking pink peep sights at his archery shop. I think Clearview makes them. He installed one in a bow a few weeks ago and it was so cool.


----------



## ArchrywAttitude

i can never get enough of this thread! i love pink! keep posting pics everyone! i have seen some great pink products on this thread that i could find on my own....thanks for the pics everyone!


----------



## PoppieWellie

Just thought to share with everyone my 10years old's pink bow and her gear as well.

Friends love the set up so well, one bought the exactly identical setup and the other just placed the order for their daughter.


----------



## PoppieWellie

got PM's and yes, I forgot to add the component list for the post above.

base system:

Bear Apprentice in Pink Camo, with hunting quiver, Whisker Biscuit, and ring peep

removed hunting quiver
removed WB
removed ring peep
removed grips

Added

carbon plastic based fall-away rest
carbon target sight with old 4x scope
Limbsaver Super Quad Dampeners
pink and silver bow sling with silver leather facing, all by bling-sling
old style tube peep sight with pink tube, tube is double fastened to prevent snap.
cable guide rod (center) mounted STS with pink buffer
super lightweight carbon stabilizer with weight and quick-detach
pink bow kickstand

Gear & other accessories

Pink Custom Cordura field quiver with white belt
match grade carbon arrows with white wrap and zebra pink and white vanes.
pink tru-fire mechanical release [not shown]

As posted before, my girl shot 30 arrows at Vegas Face target at 20 yard, with two of the arrows in the 9-ring, 3 hit the crosses of the X's in the X-ring, the rest are all 10-ringers.

Not bad for a 'cheap' set up. Almost all of the components except the Bear Apprentice itself were used parts and purchased at a bargain. As a mom of economical means, I paid ~$250 for the bow brand new including shipping, spent less than $150 for the accessories. And I am so happy about the result.


----------



## browningmama_3

Girl ya gotta get ya some of these!

http://www.womenhunters.com/store/muzzy-pink.html


----------



## CountryWoman

PoppieWellie said:


> Just thought to share with everyone my 10years old's pink bow and her gear as well.
> 
> Friends love the set up so well, one bought the exactly identical setup and the other just placed the order for their daughter.


Very nice:nod:


----------



## PoppieWellie

browningmama_3 said:


> Girl ya gotta get ya some of these!
> 
> http://www.womenhunters.com/store/muzzy-pink.html


I sure will when she cranks up to 40lb on the draw weight


----------



## browningmama_3

Right on Poppie!


----------



## rtgreen312

*daughters new bow*







Here is my daughters new bow that I have been putting together for the last two weeks.
It is a Diamond Razor Edge in pink and black.I took the sight,rest and quiver off my old bow.I painted the grips and quiver pink, then I dipped the quiver in a camo pattern to give it a pink camo.I still have to do something with the rest so it will match.
She will be home this weekend from school.[NC STATE]GO WOLFPACK.I hope she likes it.What do you ladies think?


----------



## <3Venison

rtgreen312 said:


> View attachment 926610
> Here is my daughters new bow that I have been putting together for the last two weeks.
> It is a Diamond Razor Edge in pink and black.I took the sight,rest and quiver off my old bow.I painted the grips and quiver pink, then I dipped the quiver in a camo pattern to give it a pink camo.I still have to do something with the rest so it will match.
> She will be home this weekend from school.[NC STATE]GO WOLFPACK.I hope she likes it.What do you ladies think?


Nice work!! Your daughter is going to love it!


----------



## PoppieWellie

rtgreen312 said:


> View attachment 926610
> Here is my daughters new bow that I have been putting together for the last two weeks.
> It is a Diamond Razor Edge in pink and black.I took the sight,rest and quiver off my old bow.I painted the grips and quiver pink, then I dipped the quiver in a camo pattern to give it a pink camo.I still have to do something with the rest so it will match.
> She will be home this weekend from school.[NC STATE]GO WOLFPACK.I hope she likes it.What do you ladies think?



It is beautiful! She is one lucky daughter.

What paint did you use on the grips ?


----------



## PoppieWellie

Anyone ever tried shrink/vacuum wrap their grip ? Instead of painting it ?


----------



## sczar

It's missing that Pink Grunt call lol


----------



## PoppieWellie

sczar said:


> It's missing that Pink Grunt call lol


Not quite following you.


----------



## asa1485

Don't know if it has been covered yet. If so sorry. But Doinker has a pink DISH stabilizer out. Got one for the wife.


----------



## PoppieWellie

It is beautiful, goes well with the Alpine bows.


----------



## Ladyarcher

Hey Piak Arrow - what a hoot. I was just going to suggest that they contact you because you know where to get all this stuff. THEY SHOULD SEE YOUR NIGHTWEAR!!! I miss you lady and I really miss the sport. We sure had some good times didn't we? Quit breaking my records until I am dead. Happy holidays sweetie Love ladyarcher


----------



## Tatter

Pink, now that is a color I cannot pass up. I haven't been in the sport very long, but I've stuck to hot pink wraps and feathers from the start and am the only man in my county who has the guts to shoot the color and I don't aim to change as I haven't lost an arrow yet.


----------



## PoppieWellie

Tatter said:


> Pink, now that is a color I cannot pass up. I haven't been in the sport very long, but I've stuck to hot pink wraps and feathers from the start and am the only man in my county who has the guts to shoot the color and I don't aim to change as I haven't lost an arrow yet.


You are not the only man, there is actually a thread in the General Discussion area about who among the men are into shooting pink stuff.

Wellie


----------



## court90

Just thought I would share my bow that I recently got. It is a Hoyt carbon matrix. I love it!!!!!


----------



## boosted98mitsu

Check out Viper they make sites in pink...you might be able to see it in my avatar.


----------



## lovespinkcamo

Absolutely! Let's get a pink group going! I like Pink Arrow Society.


----------



## TEZ

Pink floyd ?


----------



## Mayhem91

My husband just got me a Winchester destiny! It's awesome and in pink realtree hardwoods! I have a pink and black wrist sling, pink peep sight, pink D loop, and pink mayhem arrows! Im looking for a pink quiver now! I had never touched a bow before my husband got me into it, now I'm addicted!


----------



## BowhuntinBeauty

Any suggestions on where to get pink & black string? First step to pinking my bow out!!!


----------



## Chevelle_girl

Maybe I missed it, but I still didn't catch where I can get one of those awesome bright pink sight rings? Anyone know? I use a Viper and I don't even know if it has an interchangeable ring...?


----------



## mtnmutt

Chevelle_girl said:


> Maybe I missed it, but I still didn't catch where I can get one of those awesome bright pink sight rings? Anyone know? I use a Viper and I don't even know if it has an interchangeable ring...?


Try going to their website and seeing if they list that the ring is interchangeable. If it is changeable, either contact them or visit a archery shop that sells their sight. The shop could order the ring for you.

I have a Montana Black Gold sight and their sight rings are interchangeable. However, I ordered mine as a custom MBG sight and specified pink when I made the order.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## orarcher

I haven't powder coated a pink bow yet but hope to soon  Neon pink I have would look hot !!


----------



## 206Moose

I can make any product you want pink.


----------



## Chevelle_girl

Really?

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## SMshootsmathews

Just about all of TRU ball's releases now come in a pink and blackish-gray marble-camo. I have two and get compliments on them all the time. They also make the baby ht which is specifically designed for small hands.  I have pink and black strings on my Mathews complete with pink dampers and pink blazer vanes. And not to mention the pink and zebra print duct tape on my 3d stool... WOMEN REPRESENT!


----------



## ohiobullseye

This is my 12 year old daughter's pink camo Bear Apprentess. She shot th Ibo Triple Crown last year with it and she loves it.


----------



## countrygirlll13

The guys I shoot with all love my bow tech heartbreaker. Check it out, especially if you love pink accents. I added an HDX Ultra Rest & so,e carbon express mayhem hot pursuit arrows in pink. I love it. Guys can't say anything either, since its quiet, fast & girls can shoot better.  keep it up ladies !


----------



## countrygirlll13

Also, scott has a matching pink & black release called the cougar. It's smooth & works great.


----------



## thirdhandman

Just wanted you to know that Third Hand Archery now has Pink Arrow Pullers and Pink Hip clips. You have to call for them as they aren't on our web sight.


----------



## dkrez

LOVE pink too! Just a couple things I've done up myself because I wasn't able to find anywhere.


----------



## woodyw333

Here ya go.. How this for pink? She also has a pink quiver, release bag, and release.. This pic does it no justice it is very bright neon pink!!


----------



## MooseHuntress

my G5 Quest Torch, love the Pink Realtree! I need to get a pink/black stabilizer too.


----------



## KeyRey85

*Pink T.R.U. Ball Hat*









Here's my 3 Year Old "baby" modeling the New T.R.U. Ball Pink Hat. 
If you are a fan of T.R.U. Ball too, you can give them a call:
T.R.U. Ball Release
(434) 929-2800
8am-5pm EST


----------



## MN Huntress

Hidden By Design said:


> I can make any product you want pink.


I have often thought about having my 9mm dipped. Just the grip. How would I go about getting this done? I love pink camo pattern on the gun stock.


----------



## cmurra38

localilgurlie said:


> anyone know where to get a pink release?


I super good quality pink release is the Tru Ball Pink Assassin. I have been using it forever. it is a awesome release and it's pink too!


----------



## 206Moose

pm sent


----------



## zestycj7

I just bought my wife a new Hoyt Charger in pink camo. Once it comes in I will post up some pics.
Don.


----------



## Misskiss&kill

Did anyone mention tht QAD makes a pink drop away rest. It's not limb driven though ( which I prefer) but its all pink ladies.


----------



## KeyRey85

TRU Ball Pink Passion Champ








TRU Ball Pink Passion Assassin








TRU Ball Pink Passion HT (3 finger Baby and Medium)








TRU Ball Pink Passion ST360X








(Sorry, not a good picture.....but the NEW AXCEL Achieve Target Sight comes in Pink too....)

All these are Pink Choices from TRU Ball Archery


----------



## Clipshot

*Clip-Shot to be available in PINK!*

If you carry a camera, you may want one of these.
I plan to have these available next week.









For more details visit this thread: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1835355

*$15 TYD*
Made in Montana


----------



## zestycj7

*My wifes new bow*

Here is my wifes new Hoyt.
Don.


----------



## thompsal

Hey Don,
Where'd ya get the pink string stopper for the Hoyt? I want!


----------



## artimus_jr

Here my new bow I haven't got all the accessories I want yet but I will.








Also this is my archery stool that I redone.


----------



## bowhunterAZ

*Neet BC-708 pink/black bowcase*

Neet 42" parallel limb design neon pink/black bow case - catalog # BC-708 - item # 20894


----------



## Pixel

Welcome to archery! glad you're enjoying your pink products


----------

